# Deep frying a bird



## GB (Nov 16, 2005)

I am very excited. My brother, true to his word, bought a turkey fryer yesterday so that we can fry one up for Thanksgiving. Since we have never done this before we decided that a test run would be a good idea, so this Sat we will try it out. Since it is so close to Thanksgiving and we don't want to overload on turkey we have decided to try it with a chicken instead.

Would the cooking time per pound still be the same with a chicken. I would assume so, but wanted to check with the experts. Is there anything else we should be aware of since we are doing chicken instead? Thanks!


----------



## licia (Nov 16, 2005)

Is the chicken as big as a turkey? I would think that would be a deciding factor.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2005)

I think you're right.

Of course, you'll have your thermometer handy to be sure.

While you're at it, you can make some french fries and onion rings to go with the chicken.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2005)

We have not bought either yet, but the chicken will be much smaller. The turkey will be big enough to feed at least 10 people plus leftovers. The chicken will just need to feed three.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I think you're right.
> 
> Of course, you'll have your thermometer handy to be sure.
> 
> While you're at it, you can make some french fries and onion rings to go with the chicken.


And deep fried Mars bars for dessert


----------



## crewsk (Nov 16, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> And deep fried Mars bars for dessert


 
Snickers are better!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 16, 2005)

GB, A couple of quick tips...

1) Before you get going, fill the fryer with water. The insert the turkey (still in the wrapper). This will give you an idea of where to fill the oil to so you didn't get a boilover when you add the turkey to the hot oil later on.

2) Probably goes without saying, but have a fire extinguisher around, just in case

3) Don't do it in the garage, it really complicates matters in case of fire, plus, the friers, while they do make a tasty bird, also make a big mess when they splatter oil...

4) Keep the lid handy for after the fact. That oil doesn't exactly cool down fast, even when it's cold outside. The lid will keep any curious critters in the neighborhood out (hopefully). 

The cooking time per pound should be about the same, obviously with a bigger bird, you'll have a longer cook time. 

Oh, one last rule...  Have fun! 

John


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2005)

Good to know Crewsk. I am switching to Snickers


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Ronjon! I knew all of those rules and tips (aside from putting on a cover to keep the bugs out. GREAT tip!), but you can never hear those too often.

Also another reason to not do it in the garage is Carbon Monoxide. The propane tanks will produce that and the garage will trap it inside. Very dangerous!

We plan on drinking our beers AFTER we cook the bird, just in case


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2005)

There's lots of steam and vaporized fat coming out of the pot and a lot of splatter hitting the ground for about 6 feet all around the fryer.  Wide open spaces are best.  A tarp under the fryer is a good idea too if you're on a finished surface rather than grass.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2005)

My plan is to do it in either my driveway or my parents driveway. Both are big enough that it would not be too close to our houses.


----------



## callie (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's another tip for you:  add 1/4 cup white vinegar to the oil before heating.  This keeps the oil from absorbing into the bird.  

Are you going to inject the birds before frying?

You can always fry 2 chickens this week.  You can sit one atop the other.  
Just be sure to use John's tip of placing your birds into water first in the fryer.  We make a mark on our fryer so we know just how much oil to add.
Safety first


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 17, 2005)

I've heard that deep-fried turkeys are amazing.  Unfortunately, I've had only one, and it was badly overcooked by my b.i.l.  He's not a renowned cook by any means. 

 I know what a properly smoked and barbecued tukey tastes like but not a deep-ried one.  So I'm expecting a report.  Oh, and by the way, I'm just a bit envious.  I love trying new things.  One day, when my daughter quits breaking my or her car, and we quit making trips to the West-Coast, maybe, just maybe I can justify the purchace of a turkey fryer.  

But then again, I'm in serious need of new archery equipment.  I just handed down the "Legend" (that's what my son calls my old bow) to my eldest son.  It's getting a wee bit hard to pull for this old man who doesn't shoot often enough to keep the muscles strong (but then, that same 25 year old son has to do some exercising before he can pull it easily. Heh, heh, heh).

In any case, GB, you know how to cook.  You know how to cook well.  I'm expecting that you will almost instinctively know how to make that bird into a work of cullinary art.  Good luck to you, and have a great Thanksgiving.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Nov 18, 2005)

The first turkey we deep fried was 10 lbs. So it was like a small chicken. I also did the water measuring trick. I did a rub and an injection. 

Also, make sure that you get rid of all the water on the chicken/turkey before you deep fry. Good luck!


----------



## QSis (Nov 18, 2005)

If you want to try a wonderful injection for fried turkey, get a bottle of Cajun Injection Creole Butter. Or, if you can't find that, one of my BBQ buddies created this one that's very similar and is excellent in fried turkey.

Lee

SCOTTIE'S CREOLE BUTTER 

- ½ can of beer
- ½ lb. Butter
- 1 tsp. BBQ Rub
- 2 tsp. Paprika
- 1 ½ tsp. White Pepper
- 1 ½ tsp. Sea Salt
- 1 tbsp. Garlic Powder
- 1 ½ tsp. Onion Powder
- 1 tsp. Coleman's Mustard
- 1 tsp. Ground Black Pepper
- ½ tsp. Cayenne Pepper
- ½ tsp. Tabasco


----------



## beaulana2 (Nov 20, 2005)

A few tips I found usefull was keeping floor-dry or kitty litter around to help clean-up oil splatters or spills. 3 1/2 minutes per pound is the best time. Make sure the turkey is dry no moisture on it or inside the cavity's. When dipping the turkey in the hot oil treat it like you are dipping you foot into very cold water very slowley!! Flavor, Flavor, Flavor, Inject your turkey and use a outside rub. I personally inject orange juice combined with cajun spices, the acid make the turkey so moist it falls off the bone when carved. Fried turkeys are not to be pretty at the table just good food.


----------



## Robb969 (Nov 30, 2005)

Just make sure you remember the cardinal rule: The Turkey MUST be thawed and at or about room temperature before you put it in all that hot oil!!!


----------



## pckouris (Dec 2, 2005)

Yea!!! For ronjohn55! He is the man here! All of his instructions are mine! GB, go on and have a ball cookin' a turkey in the fryer! 
We have done it for years and it is the very best! (In the garage!)


----------



## licia (Dec 2, 2005)

How did the fried chicken and turkey come out?


----------

